# bild in z.b "weihnachtskugel" spiegeln



## -FreakyJ3nnY- (31. Oktober 2007)

ich wollte euch fragen ob ihr wisst wie das geht und ob ihr vill. darüber ein tutorial habt!!

hier das bild wie ich es meine

http://www.casahalliwell.it/calendari/2006/12/simone.jpg

wenn ich z.B mein bild drehen will dreht sich automatisch die anderen ebenen auch mit!! geht das auch anderes?

und noch ne frage ihr seht auf dem bild ya den streifen des kalenderes wisst ihr wie man solche streifen erstellt?

danke für eure hilfe =)


----------



## Acriss (31. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du die Transparenz meinst, da müsste es bei den Farben einen Regler geben, den usst du runter ziehen (alpha)


----------



## -FreakyJ3nnY- (31. Oktober 2007)

ne ich meine wie ich das da rein spiegelen kann...

ich habe es bei mir mal probiert aber da dreht sich auch der rest des bildes obwohl ich nur die eine ebene spiegeln will


----------



## opiWahn (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde das doch einfach kopieren, spiegeln und dann verkrümmen, oder?


----------



## Sternenritter (2. November 2007)

Hallo,
die Spiegelung kriegst du folgendermaßen hin.
Du nimmst das Lasso und ziehst eine Auswahl um das Gesicht, bzw. den Teil den du spiegeln willst.
Dann die Auswahl mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken, "Weiche Kante" wählen und einen Wert angeben. Je höher der Wert ist, desto "weicher" wird die Kante.
Dann drückst du Strg+J , damit wird die Auswahl in eine neue Ebene kopiert.
Dann drückst du Strg+D, damit wird die Auswahl wieder aufgehoben.
Diese neue Ebene wählen und Strg+T drücken um das ganze zu transformieren.
Als erstes rechts anklicken und "vertikal spiegeln" wählen.Anschließend drückst du die Umschalttaste,klickst auf einen der Anfasser in den Ecken und ziehst das Bild zusammen bis es in der Größe stimmt.Dann noch auf die korrekte Position ziehen - Voila


----------



## janoc (2. November 2007)

Über "Wölben" solltest du noch die Krümmung hineinbringen können.

Den Kalenderstreifen machst du mit dem Textwerkzeug und deiner Tastatur. Anschließend einen Balken in den Hintergrund setzen und Deckkraft verändern ...


----------



## Leola13 (2. November 2007)

Hai,

hier noch ein Tutorial dazu : photoshopgurus

Ciao Stefan


----------



## -FreakyJ3nnY- (3. November 2007)

vielen dank ich werde es gleich ma ausprobieren =D

und auch danke fürs tut auch wenns englisch ist probier ichs mal =D


----------

